# anyone know NLP techqniues? or resources



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Just learned a bit about NLP and curious to know if it has any help with SA. Does anyone use it and have some methods to share or sites on how to use it. My friend showed me Derren Brown and I got kind of interested. But I'm skeptical that it can be THAT powerful. He basically used NLP to teach a nobody to become a pro in something in a week (piano poker).


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

As I said in the other thread, give it a go. It isn't the amazing thing that some people make out but you can't loose anything by trying it. I've found some of it to be fairly useful. 

Be sceptical about Derren Brown, remember he is an illusionist.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

nlp i fatastic, im actaully an certified practionaie in nlp

cbt treats sa by changing unconcious beleifs, changing thoughts an behaviour at a CONCIOUS LEVEL.

nlp has treats SA the exact same way as cbt only it does it on an UNCCONCIOUS LEVEL

the uncocnious mid blows the concious mind to bits in regards to power and ability therefore it makes sense to make a change at the unconcious level

derren brown uses nlp in his own way, which is more for enternaintment rather than treating problems

thre are so many great techniques you can use for sa. here is a quick list:

*parts integration. people with sa are usually in conflict. part of them wants be around other people and part of them wants t be alone and safe. parts intergration will fix any conflict

*anchoring. when you have SA you are in an anxious state. but with anchoring you can access any state you want at any moment, states like confidence, calm etc....

*beleif change script. with cbt you change a beleif over time by conciously trying behavioral experiments and and gavering evidence to support new new beleifs. its very time consuming
witht he nlp beleif change script you can cange a beleif INSTANTLY. and you can change it right at the root, the uncocnious level

*time line therapy . by far the best nlp tecnique for SA. absolutely unbeleiveable. all of you memories are stored byyour unconcious mind on a gesalt (like a string of pirls). you will have many gesalts for different types of mmoires e.g all of yur happy memories are stored on a gesalt were as all of your sad memores are stored on a seperate gesalt
all of your memories with fear attachted to tre stored together on another seperate geslat
what happens if you remove the 1st prl on a string of pirls ? the rest of the pirls will fall off. this is how time line thepay works .
yur uncnoncious mind goes back to the very first time you experienced fear and it deals with that mmories. the fear gets released form the memories and the imprint the memorie left on you is changed. for example if you got rejected as a kid and you felt hurt and it left you beleiving that you was unlovable then what will hppen is the hurt will be released and also you will see that you are not unlovale and maybe the reason you were rejected was becasue th other person that their own issues 
when you deal with the 1st memorie all of th others get dealt wih automatically 
you dont change the memorie. what happend remains the same but the imprint it had on you changes.
when you enter a social situation after doing tim line therapy your mind filters te evnt through your beleifs and memires but becasue there is no fear r bad beleifs attached to those memories anymore you dont feel anxious in the situation and you dont have negative thoughts that are the result of beleifs

*modelling. if you want to be sociallable like someone else just use the nlp modelling technique to modell their behaviour. as kids we automatically unconciously model people and its highly effetive - why do you thin some kids walk and talk exactly the sameway as there parents

*self image technique. you cant become social if you dont have the self image of a social person. use the self image technique every day and after 21 days you will have permantly changed your selfimage at an uncocnious level

thats just a few techniques. there are many more

try and purcase paul mckenna positivity system (cd set) as it has most of these techniques on it 
you could also have a look at semour segnites vanguishing anxiety in 24 hours cd pack www.changethatsrightnow.com. this goes in depthed about anchoring and imeline therapy for anxiety


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

There's a book I saw on amazon... *The Big Book Of NLP Techniques: 200+ Patterns & Strategies of Neuro Linguistic Programming * Probably has every NLP Technique there is. Kind of pricey at $31 though. I plan to get it sometime.

Socially Inept would you happen to know what NLP technique is the basis of Michael Norman's Instant Life Revolution?


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

sprinter said:


> There's a book I saw on amazon... *The Big Book Of NLP Techniques: 200+ Patterns & Strategies of Neuro Linguistic Programming * Probably has every NLP Technique there is. Kind of pricey at $31 though. I plan to get it sometime.
> 
> Socially Inept would you happen to know what NLP technique is the basis of Michael Norman's Instant Life Revolution?


no id ont sorry. ive jus had a look at his website and what he is saying it souns like anchorng is definatley used but i couldnt be sure what else


----------



## chrissy2u (Jun 22, 2009)

isn't NLP like having hypnosis.I spent hundreds of dollars on hypnosis being desperate to get rid of this problem.It made me worse as a lot of memories came up and I went over and over problems in my mind.She told me I would be cured in 6 weeks but it went on and on.

I do think if we could reprogram our brain though,to think differently recovery would be a big possibility. The way I see it,verbal and mental abuse can brain wash you to think the way you do. So surely this can be reversed,that is why I tried hypnoses.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

chrissy2u said:


> isn't NLP like having hypnosis.I spent hundreds of dollars on hypnosis being desperate to get rid of this problem.It made me worse as a lot of memories came up and I went over and over problems in my mind.She told me I would be cured in 6 weeks but it went on and on.
> 
> I do think if we could reprogram our brain though,to think differently recovery would be a big possibility. The way I see it,verbal and mental abuse can brain wash you to think the way you do. So surely this can be reversed,that is why I tried hypnoses.


hypnosis is a component of nlp.

the goal of nlp is to make changes at an unconcious level and nlp use many techniques to achieve this goal, hypnosis being one of them.

there are a lot of poor hypnotists out there (i wnt to see about 3 of them myself and wasted a good few hundred pound int he process) but i got results when i went to see a nlp practionaire wo combined nlp, hypnosis and timeline therapy

your absolutely right what you say in your last paragraph. and that is exactly wat nlp is all about. you should definately look into. maybe rent a book on nlp 1st and get a good understanding of it before you decide if you want to see a therapist or not

id definately advise you to read up about timeline therapy, just google it


----------

